

Ask HN: Why tech portals are writing about attack on UN convoy in Syria? - f055

I follow several tech portals quite daily, and today it stood out that several, The Verge and Fast Company among them, run a story about sniper fire on UN convoy in Syria. Is this deliberate? I mean, what&#x27;s so special about this news that it made into tech space?<p>It&#x27;s not a breaking news in the sense of &quot;we interrupt this regular program to bring you the breaking news&quot;. It&#x27;s not even surprising (the shooting), given they have a regular civil war out there, and the rebels are not strictly under a chain of command (so any freemen could have done that, for any reason).
======
skidoo
They're just doing what they're told. Of course it's no coincidence. I would
think persons who frequent tech news are the more paranoid at the moment, so
that demographic will need the extra prompting to go along with another war
effort.

